# Young GR for free on Craigslist (INDY)



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Folks:

Just got this email from a friend of mine in PA. What rescues are there in the IN (and surrounding areas) who could check into this?




From: Ernie Asteriades 
Sent: Friday, December 04, 2009 2:36 PM
Subject: INDPLS,IN__OMG!!!!FREE GOLDEN - CRAIGSLIST - INDY



Subject: INDPLS,IN__FREE GOLDEN - PLEASE HURRY he is on """" CRAIGSLIST """" - INDY 
I am only a cross poster and this is all I have!!! See contact info below: 




[email protected] writes:

Full blood Golden for free. We cannot keep him in our small house anymore. We have had him since he was 6 weeks old and he will be a year old on December 21st. He's a good dog, just has a lot of energy and needs a yard and people to play with. My boyfriend has a 2 1/2 year old daughter and my Golden played wonderful with her. Golden Retriever's name is Tyler. I wouldn't recommend changing it, he knows his name very well. I'm very sad about loosing him he's a very loyal wonderful dog, but our house just isnt big enough. If interested please call 812-229-3577 or email at [email protected] 
He has also had all of his 6 month shots. Email for pictures.


If I get any more information, I'll add it to this post as I get it.

Scott J.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Indiana rescues:

Finding Loving and Secure Homes (FLASH)
Golden Retriever Rescue and Community Education
Golden Retriever Rescue Resource

I also just emailed this list to the OP.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I've never dealt with them personally, but the big rescue in Indy is GRRACE: http://www.grrace.org/

Hope this pup finds a good home.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

mylissyk--did you send the post to the 3 rescues? I'm not sure what you mean by "OP".

I'm afraid I'm not to savvy........sorry!

If not, I can do it.

SJ


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

:scratches head: my house is just over 1k square foot and it's a wonderful home for me, my husband, our cat, and Hayden. I don't understand people sometimes...


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Jersey's Mom said:


> I've never dealt with them personally, but the big rescue in Indy is GRRACE: http://www.grrace.org/
> 
> Hope this pup finds a good home.
> 
> Julie and Jersey


Thanks for your post. I just sent an email to Mary Liz, the intake coordinator there.

I'll post more as it comes my way.

SJ


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I also don't agree rehoming due to space issues alone. We are in a 600sqf basement apartment - and the dogs are glued to our sides 100% of the time anyway...they don't seem to mind the close proximity!! They don't get their exercise IN the house :doh:


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

I've emailed all three rescues that were mentioned. I'll post something if I hear anything mroe.

And what does "OP" mean?

SJ


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

OP means Original Poster/Original Post


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

mm03gn said:


> OP means Original Poster/Original Post


Thannnnnnnnnnnnnnk Youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu. 

I'm a bit behind the times when it comes to Internet lingo.

Heck, we just traded in the tin cans and string for a corded phone! 

Thanks!

SJ


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

mm03gn said:


> I also don't agree rehoming due to space issues alone. We are in a 600sqf basement apartment - and the dogs are glued to our sides 100% of the time anyway...they don't seem to mind the close proximity!! They don't get their exercise IN the house :doh:


I agree, we're in a 1200 sqf apartment with four dogs and they also don't get their exercise in the house, daily walks do wonders for them!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Those dang shrinking houses! It must have been bigger before they got their dog... you know, when they researched Goldens and saw that they had a lot of energy and needed a lot of space and exercise. Hope MY house never shrinks! It's insanely small too... and with THREE big puppies ripping through here... man. [/sarcasm]

Ugh.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Got an email back from GRRACE this morning--they've contacted the owner and are seeing about getting the dog.

Hopefully we've saved another sweetie from 'who-knows-what'.

Thanks again everyone for helping out.

SJ


----------

